# Loch Long Torpedo Range - Wee bit pic heavy!!



## Melorac (Sep 2, 2012)

The torpedo range on Loch Long, also called the Arrochar Torpedo Range. started out in 1912 and closed in 1986.

Originally a line of floating targets were moored in the loch and the test torpedoes were supposed to run under these. Local tales, the really nice man in the pub, told of lost, abandoned and flying?? torpedos, with one lying on the beach at Argartan for years till it rusted away. I suppose the good news, if you can actually get good news when it comes to torpedoes, is when testing they did not include warheads, well bet that made the folks of Argartan sleep easier.

Anyway I stumbled upon the place while out walking my pesky hound today and thought to share






And the book said 5 star accommodation??





Looked like the holding area to me, these tracks go right to the edge of the jetty





Gods I LOVE rust!!





No idea what this is, but I love it too, ok not as much as the rust but hey





One of about four old Nissen huts










In 1915, Augusto Alfredo Roggen was executed at the Tower of London, after having been found guilty of spying on the range. (History bit)











Testing ended after an explosion at a similar range. History and rust, admit it you are almost forgiving me for too many photoghaphs?





In 2007 the building caught fire and no body knows why, but we could guess and it woudn't involve torpedos I am thinking.






And finally.....a Scottish newspaper claimed in May 2012 that the whole area was about to be turned into a multi million pound holiday resort  hmmm that old chestnut. So if you want to visit go soon cause who knows they may know something, well something more that the nice man in the pub anyway...... and yes I did leave a couple of shots for you to take


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for posting it up Melorac.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 2, 2012)

The location is pretty. Can't say I'm as fond of rust as you are (lol), but nice pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 2, 2012)

Very interesting,thanks for posting.


----------



## freespirits (Sep 2, 2012)

nice pics dude ,,,again im not a big fan of rust as it signals decay but lovely nonetheless ,,,im more a wooden staircase man mmmmmmm wood


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 3, 2012)

If that's where I think it is there used to be an old deisel sub moored up as a target in 1981 and we landed on it from our dive boat and had a wander. Coiuldn't get inside though.


----------



## Jet48 (Sep 3, 2012)

Grand pictures Thanks for posting


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 3, 2012)

Great, interesting report and pictures..rust on


----------

